# Piano Sonata No. 14 preformed by Murray Perahia



## Post Hoc (Jan 14, 2014)

*Moonlight Sonata by Murray Perahia*

After searching for days to find my favorite version of Beethoven's Sonata No. 14, i finally found it on youtube.

Here's the link: 




Unfortunately it is only the third movement and not the full piece. I have been trying to find it on amazon, itunes, etc, but cannot seem to locate it anywhere. Does anyone know where i can find it either buying or downloading. It used to be on my Ipod but i lost it several years ago.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Please identify it by key and opus no. Only record companies use numbers on Beethoven sonatas, and most if the rest of us have no idea which you're talking about. . (same with his string quartets)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

(original post deleted) It's the Moonlight. Can't find it at Amazon, sorry.


----------



## Post Hoc (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes it is moonlight sonata or Quasi una fantasia, Op. 27, No. 2 by Beethoven. 

I had it on my Ipod so i know it is floating out there somewhere on the internet. It is my absolute favorite, and no other version can compare. I find it odd i cant find the first and second movement either.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Have you listened to his other piano sonatas?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I was unaware that he'd done the Moonlight.


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd be curious to find the rest of it as well - that was was a fantastic performance of the 3rd movement!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

GGluek said:


> Please identify it by key and opus no. Only record companies use numbers on Beethoven sonatas, and most if the rest of us have no idea which you're talking about. . (same with his string quartets)


Thank you Gluek! I've had this problem with a number of recent threads and I'm quoting it just for emphasis. Opus numbers please with Beethoven! And with Mozart Piano Concertos, maybe it's just me, but I prefer Köchel numbers and keys.


----------



## Post Hoc (Jan 14, 2014)

I found it! It was on an old hard drive from my laptop i had laying around. I have uploaded it to YouTube if anyone wants to listen to it!


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

This is great, thank you!


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Post Hoc said:


> I found it! It was on an old hard drive from my laptop i had laying around. I have uploaded it to YouTube if anyone wants to listen to it!


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

GGluek said:


> Please identify it by key and opus no. Only record companies use numbers on Beethoven sonatas, and most if the rest of us have no idea which you're talking about. . (same with his string quartets)


Most of the rest of us, eh? Hmmm... I've been collecting and listening to classical music 40+ years and I usually only know compositions by their number. I find it annoying listening to musicians refer to symphonies, sonatas, and quartets by their key signature because then _I_ frequently have no idea which they're talking about. As for "only record companies"...every library I've ever been in uses numbers, record catalogs (remember Schwann/Opus?) use numbers, record guides, online retailers, concert program note writers all use numbers. Then again, maybe I'm on the wrong thread...


----------

